# it might just be me.....



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

it might just be me, (for well obvious reasons but i digress) but dont you hate it when you walk in to a hobby shop and the people there ignore you for a while then they ask you who you are buying for and what they model and you say myself and i model the GN and you see it dawn in they're eyes that you ARE in the hobby and NOT buying for somebody else and then they pay a LOT more attention to you

sorry for the rant just needed to get it out..........hwell:


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

What do you wear, trenchcoat, hoodie pulled over eyes?
how old are you, 10, 110
was it around Christmas time ("..who are you buying for..")



My LHS is pretty good with knowing I don't need help, or maybe they ignore all their customers.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

QueenoftheGN said:


> it might just be me, (for well obvious reasons but i digress) but dont you hate it when you walk in to a hobby shop and the people there ignore you for a while then they ask you who you are buying for and what they model and you say myself and i model the GN and you see it dawn in they're eyes that you ARE in the hobby and NOT buying for somebody else and then they pay a LOT more attention to you
> 
> sorry for the rant just needed to get it out..........hwell:


Well not too many young ladies are into the hobby?
You are an exception.

And after they know, you are just a $$$$$$ sign to them. 
But they are in the business to sell, and with the internet hobby shops are struggling to stay a float.

Once you go there a few times they will get to know you and your interest. Have faith. :smokin:

Just do your research on cost, you might be able to do a little haggling, especially if the items are used and are there on consignment. There is wiggle room for those.
That is the first place I go when I go to my hobby store, the used section 

Also I am talking about a Mom and Pop hobby store not something like Hobby lobby.


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Big Ed said:


> *Well not too many young ladies are into the hobby?
> You are an exception.*
> 
> And after they know, you are just a $$$$$$ sign to them.
> ...


this is true......


i agree best place ever the real gems are there!


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Dennis461 said:


> What do you wear, trenchcoat, hoodie pulled over eyes?
> how old are you, 10, 110
> was it around Christmas time ("..who are you buying for..")
> 
> ...


13


nope i am that shady normally i just wear some ripped jeans and a tee shirt and a ponytail 

nope, not around Christmas last weekend


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Your first sentence was so long I had to go to the bathroom before reaching the end....hwell:


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

*Uh-oh*



Old_Hobo said:


> Your first sentence was so long I had to go to the bathroom before reaching the end....hwell:


It's called Stream of Consciousness in the literary world.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Old_Hobo said:


> Your first sentence was so long I had to go to the bathroom before reaching the end....hwell:


Something may be wrong with you.
I would go and see the doctor. :smokin:


----------



## clovissangrail01 (Oct 8, 2019)

I know exactly what she is talking about.

It seems like there is some kind of law that says local hobby shops have to be run by cranky old curmudgeons who are more interested in hanging around the dirty, dusty 4 by 6 Lionel layout chewing the fat with a gang of their equally cranky and curmudgeonly railroad buddies than in actually providing any customer service.

I have been in one half a dozen times, and I have yet to have anyone come up to me and ask "May I help you?" I am trying to decide whether to use my power of invisibility for good or for evil.

Not that it is that hard to find the few N scale offerings, which consists of just a metal revolving tree of Kato Unitrack that apparently won't be restocked until it is totally empty, and a shelf of consignment used freight cars, most with Rapido couplers, squeezed in between stacks and stacks of Lionel cars and buildings, which if the dust coating is any indication, date back to the Nixon years. And a couple of marked up Kato starter sets and locomotives.

I have made half a dozen or so visits, and I always buy something, even if it is just a courtesy purchase of a magazine. I really want to support local businesses, but between the lack of customer service, the meager selection of N scale, and the generally dirty shelves and stock, it is difficult to want to drive across town to do so.

On the other hand, I can sit at my computer and get just about any Kato N scale product I want from Amazon without having to even put on my pants. And most of it arrives within a couple of days. 

Plus, if I do not like what shows up, returns are simple and 'no questions asked'.

There is hardly any incentive any more to support local businesses.

And while I am on this rant, why is it that every on-line model railroad dealer always has 90 percent of its catalog perpetually flagged 'out-of-stock' or 'back order'. Even a company as big as Walther's. Don't they ever update their websites?

And you can tell that for the 'back order' items, they are just going to wait until they have enough for an order from Walther's, then they will add your items to it, and when it gets to them, they'll mark it up, repackage it, and ship it on to you. I can do that myself.

Finally, I would add that I, too, am a cranky old curmudgeon, so I know them when I see them.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> Something may be wrong with you.
> I would go and see the doctor. :smokin:


Why? Because I went to the bathroom? Don't you ever have to go to the bathroom? Don't answer if that makes you feel uncomfortable.....:laugh:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Old_Hobo said:


> Why? Because I went to the bathroom? Don't you ever have to go to the bathroom? Don't answer if that makes you feel uncomfortable.....:laugh:


Not in the time that it takes to read a short runaway sentence.:goofball:
Take a leak before you come on, or a #2 if that suits you.

I know you had to say something to criticize someone.
You are puuuurfect!

I know that it makes your day when you can say anything negative about something. :smokin:


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> You are puuuurfect


Thanks for the compliment....but only God is perfect.....I'm merely very good......

Besides, I did not criticize, she said to tell her about using text speech....many text sentences are far too long....just trying to help....


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Old_Hobo said:


> Your first sentence was so long I had to go to the bathroom before reaching the end....hwell:


i gotta remember that the little dot even exists........


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

clovissangrail01 said:


> I know exactly what she is talking about.
> 
> *It seems like there is some kind of law that says local hobby shops have to be run by cranky old curmudgeons who are more interested in hanging around the dirty, dusty 4 by 6 Lionel layout chewing the fat with a gang of their equally cranky and curmudgeonly railroad buddies than in actually providing any customer service.*
> 
> ...


i would agree for some shops....... but riders in grand rapids TO MUCH EMPLOYEES like chill guys i dont need help every 10 seconds :smilie_daumenneg:

and hobby recycling Wyoming MI love. it. there. regular customer perks too!


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Big Ed said:


> Not in the time that it takes to read a short runaway sentence.:goofball:
> Take a leak before you come on, or a #2 if that suits you.
> 
> I know you had to say something to criticize someone.
> ...





Old_Hobo said:


> Thanks for the compliment....but only God is perfect.....I'm merely very good......
> 
> Besides, I did not criticize, she said to tell her about using text speech....many text sentences are far too long....just trying to help....



alright. alright. not on this thread try on another, THIS thread will stay on topic ( unlike most hwell: ) 

but, chill guys


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Will do....

As for local hobby shop experience, maybe there's a reason that many are forced to go out of business (other than blaming the Internet)....good customer service needs to be a good part of their business regimen, and it definately does make a difference to their bottom line....

And I know that from experience, the train store I work with has excellent customer service, and is doing better than it ever has; it's been in business since 1972, and it's getting stonger every year.....


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

🥶


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Old_Hobo said:


> Will do....
> 
> As for local hobby shop experience, maybe there's a reason that many are forced to go out of business (other than blaming the Internet)....good customer service needs to be a good part of their business regimen, and it definately does make a difference to their bottom line....
> 
> And I know that from experience, the train store I work with has excellent customer service, and is doing better than it ever has; it's been in business since 1972, and it's getting stonger every year.....


What’s the store called?


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Big Ed said:


> &#55358;&#56694;
> 
> 
> View attachment 529824


I have zero clue how to respond to that so...........


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

QueenoftheGN said:


> I have zero clue how to respond to that so...........


Wow Annie is at a loss for words?

JUST CHILLING..........


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Old_Hobo said:


> Will do....
> 
> As for local hobby shop experience, maybe there's a reason that many are forced to go out of business (other than blaming the Internet)....good customer service needs to be a good part of their business regimen, and it definately does make a difference to their bottom line....
> 
> And I know that from experience, the train store I work with has excellent customer service, and is doing better than it ever has; it's been in business since 1972, and it's getting stonger every year.....


Well he's right about the typical hobby shop. The internet plays a role, but hobby shops go out of business because they don't want to compete with it, not because they can't.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

QueenoftheGN said:


> What’s the store called?


Probably won't help you much. You'd need a couple of days and a sleigh or snowmobile to get there. Check out his location...


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

CTValleyRR said:


> QueenoftheGN said:
> 
> 
> > What’s the store called?
> ...


Fair point.....


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Big Ed said:


> QueenoftheGN said:
> 
> 
> > I have zero clue how to respond to that so...........
> ...


I am once again at a loss for words.... :smilie demenpos:
tho congrats that never happens!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

CTValleyRR said:


> Probably won't help you much. You'd need a couple of days and a sleigh or snowmobile to get there. Check out his location...


We use dog sleds mostly.....

Full time 4 leg drive!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

QueenoftheGN said:


> I have zero clue how to respond to that so...........


No response required.....you asked us to chill, and that's what Homer is doing....:laugh:


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Jan 4, 2019)

clovissangrail01 said:


> I know exactly what she is talking about.
> 
> It seems like there is some kind of law that says local hobby shops have to be run by cranky old curmudgeons who are more interested in hanging around the dirty, dusty 4 by 6 Lionel layout chewing the fat with a gang of their equally cranky and curmudgeonly railroad buddies than in actually providing any customer service.
> 
> ...


 Lol I started laughing to myself 1/2 way through this because most of it is so true. Well in my case the owner is friendly but there is always more guys hanging out with him than customers. His layout is 75% of the store. By store it’s actually the Front part of his house. The funniest part is the description of the N scale section. Only this place is all atlas snap track nothing more modern than that! It’s a trip going in there for sure lol.


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Old_Hobo said:


> We use dog sleds mostly.....
> 
> Full time 4 leg drive!



traffic must be loud  (bark bark bark bark bark bark ENDLESSLY)


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

QueenoftheGN said:


> traffic must be loud  (bark bark bark bark bark bark ENDLESSLY)


It's definitely going to the dogs....


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

There is a hobby shop that seems to do well... RC Cars, models, trains and more... I stopped in and they are very knowledgeable in it all...

I bought h/o atlas flex track on amazon only because i had amazon gift cards, but the hobby shop's track price is the same as amazon after you figure shipping and tax (some items just dont get covered by prime) so now i know if i need track.. to go to them...

sometimes... online isnt cheaper...


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Riggzie said:


> There is a hobby shop that seems to do well... RC Cars, models, trains and more... I stopped in and they are very knowledgeable in it all...
> 
> I bought h/o atlas flex track on amazon only because i had amazon gift cards, but the hobby shop's track price is the same as amazon after you figure shipping and tax (some items just dont get covered by prime) so now i know if i need track.. to go to them...
> 
> sometimes... online isnt cheaper...


Local is definitely cheaper when they don't have what you want, so you end up not buying anything...


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

CTValleyRR said:


> Local is definitely cheaper when they don't have what you want, so you end up not buying anything...


i prefer local cause i can get it now plus i love digging through the stuff they have!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

CTValleyRR said:


> Local is definitely cheaper when they don't have what you want, so you end up not buying anything...


On-line isn't necessarily any better....a lot of times, I look on-line, and I see a lot of things are out of stock or back ordered.....so you can't spend money there either.....

At least at a LHS, you can poke around and usually come up with something that will please you.....you can at our local one anyway.....


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Old_Hobo said:


> On-line isn't necessarily any better....a lot of times, I look on-line, and I see a lot of things are out of stock or back ordered.....so you can't spend money there either.....
> 
> At least at a LHS, you can poke around and usually come up with something that will please you.....you can at our local one anyway.....


we dont have a local one so we just hobby recycling in Wyoming MI (best. place. ever.)


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

QueenoftheGN said:


> Dennis461 said:
> 
> 
> > What do you wear, trenchcoat, hoodie pulled over eyes?
> ...


Oh, I forgot I also have hot pink nail polish on or sometimes purple or blue possibly teal no red tho cause it make my nails look like they are bleeding.......


----------

